# Remember Us?



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Hey, everyone! Sorry it's been so long. I hope everybody is doing well. :grouphug: I wrote several months back about deciding last year to pursue a degree in physical therapy, so between work and studies I just haven't had the free time to be on SM like I used to. I've really missed you all! 

But I just had to stop by and share these (looooong overdue) new pics of Susie & Sadie. Our dear friend Jo (jodublin) made these _gorgeous _bows for the girls as a gift, and they are just too cute not to share! The pictures don't due them justice. These bows are simply stunning! 

Okay, get ready for picture overload!





























































































Thanks for looking!  And thank you again, Jo!!! :wub:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome back!!! I love seeing the girls and hope that school has been going well for you


----------



## Aarianne (Jul 22, 2005)

They look so cute! 

Do you ever get your girls mixed up? I can barely tell which is which from picture to picture! :blink:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:welcome1:BACK - good to know that you and the girls :wub::wub:are well :Happy_Dance:


Good to see updated pictures of Sadie and Susie :wub::wub: 

what thoughtful and beautiful bows from Jo ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Great Pictures! Congrats on going back to School!! I can't even imagine!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Good to see you back. I just love your girls :wub: :wub:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

They are always so adorable. Can't get enough pictures of them.  Hope all is going well with your studies. We miss you.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Hello again, the bows are beautiful and so are the girls. I missed seeing them, they are the cutest!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

We missed you!!! Having been in need of physical therapy after breaking both my arms one time I really respect those who pursue that career. I think it is a great job. Talk about seeing how your work makes a difference.  Come back and share with us as you can. It is lovely to see the girls again. :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Welcome back and thanks for sharing pictures of your beautiful girls.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

ALLISON,arty::hugging: I have missed you and the girls. I have thought of you sooooo many times.:yes:
Jo does wonderful work, love the bows:aktion033:
Sadie and Susie look wonderful:smootch::tender: I have always been a fan of there's


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Been wonderin' where you were......should have known you were busy learning something....

The girls are a pretty as ever and I'm glad you took some time to check in with us....!!!!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

beautiful girls and beautiful bows from Jo! 
so nice to see you, love the pics!:wub:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Welcome back!! Your girls look beautiful!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Hunter's Mom said:


> Welcome back!!! I love seeing the girls and hope that school has been going well for you


Thank you, Erin! School is going really well. It's keeping me busy, that's for sure! 



Aarianne said:


> They look so cute!
> 
> Do you ever get your girls mixed up? I can barely tell which is which from picture to picture! :blink:


Thank you! People who see them always ask if they're twins.  They each have unique little personalities that set them apart. But I have to admit I occasionally slip up and call them by the wrong names! 


Katkoota said:


> :welcome1:BACK - good to know that you and the girls :wub::wub:are well :Happy_Dance:
> 
> 
> Good to see updated pictures of Sadie and Susie :wub::wub:
> ...


Thank you, Kat! Jo is so sweet and thoughtful...and talented!



casa verde maltese said:


> Great Pictures! Congrats on going back to School!! I can't even imagine!


Thank you! I sometimes wonder what the heck I was thinking going back to school...especially when the assignments start piling up...lol! But I'm hanging in there. 



silverhaven said:


> Good to see you back. I just love your girls :wub: :wub:


Aww, thank you! 



Lacie's Mom said:


> They are always so adorable. Can't get enough pictures of them.  Hope all is going well with your studies. We miss you.


Thank you, Lynn! I've missed you all, too. :heart:



Maglily said:


> Hello again, the bows are beautiful and so are the girls. I missed seeing them, they are the cutest!


Thank you so much! 



CloudClan said:


> We missed you!!! Having been in need of physical therapy after breaking both my arms one time I really respect those who pursue that career. I think it is a great job. Talk about seeing how your work makes a difference.  Come back and share with us as you can. It is lovely to see the girls again. :wub:


Thank you! My dad suffered a severe broken leg several years back and my family and I had to give him physical therapy at home, which is what first piqued my interest in PT as a career. I know I'll love working in PT, if I can just survive this hectic schedule! 



revakb2 said:


> Welcome back and thanks for sharing pictures of your beautiful girls.


Thank you! 



Matilda's mommy said:


> ALLISON,arty::hugging: I have missed you and the girls. I have thought of you sooooo many times.:yes:
> Jo does wonderful work, love the bows:aktion033:
> Sadie and Susie look wonderful:smootch::tender: I have always been a fan of there's


Thank you so much, Paula! :hugging:Yes, Jo is so talented! Her bows are just gorgeous. I've missed you, too. Give your sweet girls kisses for me! 



The A Team said:


> Been wonderin' where you were......should have known you were busy learning something....
> 
> The girls are a pretty as ever and I'm glad you took some time to check in with us....!!!!


Aww, thank you, Pat! Sorry it's been so long...I need to try and swing by more often! 



mfa said:


> beautiful girls and beautiful bows from Jo!
> so nice to see you, love the pics!:wub:


Thank you! Susie & Sadie say thank you, too! 



donnad said:


> Welcome back!! Your girls look beautiful!


Thank you so much!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

OMG !!! Your girls are precious angels. :wub:
Look at those gorgeous faces ...........absolutely beautiful ! ! !
I cannot believe they are between 8-10 years old.....they look like young puppies. 
You can tell they are very well taken care of. 

Jenna


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Allison - it's so great seeing you back here with those adorable girls, Susie and Sadie. They look as cute as ever. :tender: - great pix and they do look so much alike. :wub::wub: Congrats on your studies. After wrecking two knees, I've had a lot of PT and I can't say enough about how wonderful my therapists have been. I would look forward to working out with them they brought so much commitment to what they did and how much they helped me. It's a great profession. Good luck. :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Welcome Home!
You sure do a good job keeping those two in top shape---even with such a busy schedule! Amazing! How long will you be at your training? Hopefully we will get more photos this summer if you have some time off. They seem to be taking it in stride.
Enjoy your studies---it passes fast!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Of course we remember Susie and Sadie!!! They look darling in their new bows......:wub:Love Jo too:wub:......She is so sweet to make them for your girls!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Welcome Back!!
Love the pictures your pups are so cute!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

missed u and the girls , love those cute faces !!! too pretty and pretty bows , congrats on going back to school!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

poochie2 said:


> OMG !!! Your girls are precious angels. :wub:
> Look at those gorgeous faces ...........absolutely beautiful ! ! !
> I cannot believe they are between 8-10 years old.....they look like young puppies.
> You can tell they are very well taken care of.
> ...


Oh, thank you so much! Their ages are hard for me to believe, too. They still seem like puppies to me! They'll always be my little babies. :wub:



Snowbody said:


> Allison - it's so great seeing you back here with those adorable girls, Susie and Sadie. They look as cute as ever. :tender: - great pix and they do look so much alike. :wub::wub: Congrats on your studies. After wrecking two knees, I've had a lot of PT and I can't say enough about how wonderful my therapists have been. I would look forward to working out with them they brought so much commitment to what they did and how much they helped me. It's a great profession. Good luck. :chili:


Thank you for the sweet compliment on my girls! I'm really excited about working in PT. I think it will be a very rewarding career. 



edelweiss said:


> Welcome Home!
> You sure do a good job keeping those two in top shape---even with such a busy schedule! Amazing! How long will you be at your training? Hopefully we will get more photos this summer if you have some time off. They seem to be taking it in stride.
> Enjoy your studies---it passes fast!


Thank you! I need to find time to stop by more often. Many of the initial courses I'm taking are hybrid (part online and part on campus), so that gives me more time to spend with the girls and they haven't seemed to notice a schedule change. They're still pampered like the little princesses that they are! :wub::wub:




CeeCee's Mom said:


> Of course we remember Susie and Sadie!!! They look darling in their new bows......:wub:Love Jo too:wub:......She is so sweet to make them for your girls!!!!:wub::wub::wub:


Thank you, Dianne! Jo is just the sweetest, isn't she! 



cyndrae said:


> Welcome Back!!
> Love the pictures your pups are so cute!


Thank you so much!



uniquelovdolce said:


> missed u and the girls , love those cute faces !!! too pretty and pretty bows , congrats on going back to school!


Thank you!! Susie & Sadie always love posing for pics!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I remember you! Dont worry i have been MIA too... life just seems to get in the way at times...
beautiful pics!!! Your babies are cutie pies as always!!:wub:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh so glad to see you posting again!! The girls are DARLING. Love their bows!


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

kodie said:


> I remember you! Dont worry i have been MIA too... life just seems to get in the way at times...
> beautiful pics!!! Your babies are cutie pies as always!!:wub:


Thank you!! Yes, life can definitely get in the way sometimes. I hope all has been well with you, too! 



bellaratamaltese said:


> Oh so glad to see you posting again!! The girls are DARLING. Love their bows!


Thank you so much, Stacy!! :heart:


----------



## fleurdelys (Apr 13, 2010)

oh I am so happy to see you back :wub:
your babies are so beautiful :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Welcome back, Allison! And, no ... how could we forget you and Susie and Sadie! No way! 

I've always loved your pictures. I still love the picture of the girls on their beds in their bedroom with their own bedroom furniture ... an all time favorite of mine. And, Susie and Sadie still look as gorgeous as ever. :wub: :wub:

Congratulations on your studies to become a physical therapist. I am in physical therapy and admire and love my physical therapist so much ... she has brought me so far. And, now my darling granddaughter, will be off to college this fall to study toward earning her physical therapist degree, too!

And, Jo made Susie and Sadie gorgeous bows that look very pretty on them!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I remember you. Suzie and Sadie have such an awesome bedroom. They are really so cute.:wub:


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Love the new pics of Susie & Sadie!
Nice bows from Jo!
I love how your girls look like twins.
And I remember the cute bedroom they have.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

fleurdelys said:


> oh I am so happy to see you back :wub:
> your babies are so beautiful :wub:


Thank you so much!! :wub:


Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> Welcome back, Allison! And, no ... how could we forget you and Susie and Sadie! No way!
> 
> I've always loved your pictures. I still love the picture of the girls on their beds in their bedroom with their own bedroom furniture ... an all time favorite of mine. And, Susie and Sadie still look as gorgeous as ever. :wub: :wub:
> 
> ...


Aww, thank you so very much!! :grouphug: I'm so glad therapy has been a positive experience for you. It's something no one ever hopes to need, but if the need does arise it can really make a positive difference. Congratulations to your granddaughter...how exciting! :aktion033:



Deborah said:


> I remember you. Suzie and Sadie have such an awesome bedroom. They are really so cute.:wub:


Thank you!! The girls love their room (occasionally they share it with me..lol). They're just a wee bit spoiled! 



Canada said:


> Love the new pics of Susie & Sadie!
> Nice bows from Jo!
> I love how your girls look like twins.
> And I remember the cute bedroom they have.


Thank you!! I love putting them in matching bows to add to the identical twin look! :wub::wub:


----------

